# Escalate a Complaint to S&W About Their Service



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello,

I have had a terrible time with the customer service at S&W. I had an M&P Shield blow up in my hand in November and sent it into S&W in December. They said that it wasn't a defect with the gun, which I disagree with, but I'm OK with the fact that we disagree with that. They offered me the opportunity to buy a replacement at a discount that I accepted. This was in February. I've yet to receive it and I have written to them many times and they don't respond. Does anyone have an email or phone number to escalate my complaint?


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

You need to talk to a supervisor. When you accepted their offer, did they ask for an FFL to send it to? They'll have to send it to an FFL since it's a new gun. Did they get your payment already? Have they sent you a receipt for that?


----------



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

I gave them my FFL. And they have not processed my payment yet. I think you are right about calling and asking for a supervisor.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Ouch. What ammo were you shooting?


----------



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

Regular brass training bullets. Went through a bunch before the event and after using other guns.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, looks Bad. That sure seems unusual for a S&W but I guess anything mechanical can fail occasionally. Did they say anything about the casting of the slide or milling process? There had to be a weak spot on the side where it let go.


----------



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

All they said is that it wasn’t a fault in the gun. They wouldn’t say what could have caused it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

So by default they implied you used improper ammo. Doesn’t make sense with what you said about using normal loads, but then nowadays I guess for them to say anything else opens them up to a potential product liability lawsuit. They will likely replace it and hope that is the end of the issue.


----------



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

Exactly. It didn’t make sense to argue with them about that. They weren’t going to give in.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

JN1964 said:


> All they said is that it wasn’t a fault in the gun. They wouldn’t say what could have caused it.


More than likely a case rupture, firing out of battery, and/or firing the pistol with a squib round obstructing the barrel. Can you post a pic of the fired brass ? I believe it to be a premature conclusion by S&W if they didn't inspect the pistol. Likewise, you should contact the ammo manufacturer and tell them what S&W concluded.


----------



## JN1964 (Jun 4, 2021)

denner said:


> More than likely a case rupture, firing out of battery, and/or firing the pistol with a squib round obstructing the barrel. Can you post a pic of the fired brass ? I believe it to be a premature conclusion by S&W if they didn't inspect the pistol. Likewise, you should contact the ammo manufacturer and tell them what S&W concluded.


I don’t have a picture of the brass by itself. But I do have a picture of the firearm where if you zoom you can get a little bit of a view of the brass.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Is that possibly the result of firing out of battery? Don’t think I‘ve ever seen one that was a confirmed firing out of battery outcome.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That brass casing seems obliterated.


----------

